# Will this fail inspection



## Patricknola (2 mo ago)

Hey Guys, I'm running 50 feet of 1 1/4 galvanized pipe for a 24kw generac generator. Where the the pipe exits from under the house the customer wants the pipe buried, which is about 6 feet. The only size polyethylene riser available is 1 1/2. Generac calls for 1 1/4 pipe, will the 1 1/2 cause it to fail inspection? TIA


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

Patricknola said:


> Hey Guys, I'm running 50 feet of 1 1/4 galvanized pipe for a 24kw generac generator. Where the the pipe exits from under the house the customer wants the pipe buried, which is about 6 feet. The only size polyethylene riser available is 1 1/2. Generac calls for 1 1/4 pipe, will the 1 1/2 cause it to fail inspection? TIA


I look forward to reading your introduction


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

post an intro and ill tell you the answer.


----------



## Patricknola (2 mo ago)

Where do I post an intro?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

He’s no plumber because a plumber would already know the answer. 

I say ban this clown.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> He’s no plumber because a plumber would already know the answer.
> 
> I say ban this clown.



larger generac guys prefer a chamber. Nah im sayin TTS?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> larger generac guys prefer a chamber. Nah im sayin TTS?


That not what he asking.


----------



## Patricknola (2 mo ago)

I'm not a plumber, I['ve got a small company in La. that installs generac generator's. I'm trying to familiarize myself with the code. I've got the code book, I just opened it up, it looks like the 10 feet of 1 1/2 won't affect anything. Just trying to learn, La makes it hard. Thanks


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Too much gas is a big gamble. Not enough gas is a way safer bet.


----------



## Patricknola (2 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Too much gas is a big gamble. Not enough gas is a way safer bet.


I see where you're coming from, thanks.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I mean this with all due respect and no razzing. If you can’t calculate gas demand, I bet you can’t test the line properly. If you can’t do one or the other or both, you are presenting a huge safety issue for you clients. 

You need to hire someone who is licensed, bonded, and insured to do this work.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> That not what he asking.


I know what he’s asking, but he doesn’t know what he’s doing.


----------



## Patricknola (2 mo ago)

jakewilcox said:


> I mean this with all due respect and no razzing. If you can’t calculate gas demand, I bet you can’t test the line properly. If you can’t do one or the other or both, you are presenting a huge safety issue for you clients.
> 
> You need to hire someone who is licensed, bonded, and insured to do this work.


Thanks for the advice. I did look in the gas code book after I posted the question. Maybe I didn't word it right but i was trying to find outfrom the perspective of the code is it possible that bigger pipe means too much pressure.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

It is illegal for an unlicensed installer to install gas pipe. For a reason. You are breaking the law and doing your customer a disservice. Hire a licensed plumber.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Patricknola said:


> Thanks for the advice. I did look in the gas code book after I posted the question. Maybe I didn't word it right but i was trying to find outfrom the perspective of the code is it possible that bigger pipe means too much pressure.


I will tell you that pipe size and pressure have nothing to do with each other for the purpose of this discussion.

In a residential situation gas pressure should be static and if it’s not, that’s a whole other issue. This is also something that professional installer will check.

In commercial situations there are exceptions. But again it’s something that a professional installer will understand.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Patricknola (2 mo ago)

jakewilcox said:


> I will tell you that pipe size and pressure have nothing to do with each other for the purpose of this discussion.
> 
> In a residential situation gas pressure should be static and if it’s not, that’s a whole other issue. This is also something that professional installer will check.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Patricknola said:


> Thank you.


You don’t do your own dentistry, cut your own hair, or pop pimples on your back…

Please hire a lic’ed pro before you hurt/kill someone.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This isnt to beat you down breh, but its a real thing, and happens all the time. Cover your ass. As a fellow tradesmen I admire your ambition, and wish you well on your endeavors, but follow the law.


----------



## Patricknola (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the straightforward advice. I do appreciate it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135845
> 
> 
> This isnt to beat you down breh, but its a real thing, and happens all the time. Cover your ass. As a fellow tradesmen I admire your ambition, and wish you well on your endeavors, but follow the law.



Handyman/diy repair.............


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Patricknola said:


> Hey Guys, I'm running 50 feet of 1 1/4 galvanized pipe for a 24kw generac generator. Where the the pipe exits from under the house the customer wants the pipe buried, which is about 6 feet. The only size polyethylene riser available is 1 1/2. Generac calls for 1 1/4 pipe, will the 1 1/2 cause it to fail inspection? TIA


Doesn’t the generator instructions say black iron pipe?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Steveking said:


> Doesn’t the generator instructions say black iron pipe?


I can answer that, no it doesn’t.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I can answer that, no it doesn’t.


I installed a generac NG several years ago and the generac people insisted on black iron gas line was out side I ran dipped and wrap pipe they where worried about flakes so it’s always better to call or check installation manual.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Steveking said:


> I installed a generac NG several years ago and the generac people insisted on black iron gas line was out side I ran dipped and wrap pipe they where worried about flakes so it’s always better to call or check installation manual.


They’re ignorant. It’s really that simple, I don’t care what their book says or what they say. They may suggest it but when it comes to facts they’re pissing in the wind.

Ive been connecting them with galvy, stainless and copper for years. We don’t use black iron outside here.

Not all natural gas is chemically the same. The moisture content can vary.

I’ve never found any galvanized flakes. And there are miles of it here and always has been.

In the old part of town where the system is old and lower pressure the gas has more moisture in it. I’ve found black iron full of rust.


----------



## Tim Whistler (11 mo ago)

Patricknola said:


> I'm not a plumber, I['ve got a small company in La. that installs generac generator's. I'm trying to familiarize myself with the code. I've got the code book, I just opened it up, it looks like the 10 feet of 1 1/2 won't affect anything. Just trying to learn, La makes it hard. Thanks


There is a lot of knowledge here and most of the guys are more than willing to help out somebody in the trade. You do have to post a good introduction though; tell us a little bit about your company and the work you do, throw in a few pictures. It's worth the effort.
Tim Whistler


----------

